# Happy birthday funnydeal !



## beatrizg

QUE TENGAS UN FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, FUNNYDEAL!!!!

UN ABRAZO!


----------



## Artrella

*    Que los cumplas feliz, que los cumplas feliz, que los cuuuuumplas, que los cuuuumplas... que los cumplas feliiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzz    * ​  

*Bravo!!! Viva!!! **Besotes Funny!!*


----------



## zebedee

Yey! Happy Birthday Funnydeal!

Blow out the candles and make a wish.

Que te lo pases muy pero que muuuuuy bien hoy con los tuyos.

Un besote,

zeb


----------



## alc112

Happy Birthday, Patty!!!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Funnydeal!

And may the joy of this day be with you for the rest of the year 

What? I'm only number 5 and there's no more chocolate cake? Alc!  OK, I'll have some vanilla, I'll bet it's delicious too.

     

ILT


----------



## te gato

Happy Birthday funnydeal !!!!

all the best to you on this your special day... 


ah maannn..no chocolate cake left!!...who is the wise guy!!
fffuuunnnnnyyy ddeeeaaalllll

tg


----------



## Phryne

*FELIZ CUMPLE!!!!!*

 *Y QUE VIVA MEXICO, CARAX*!* 

 saludos,
mj
PD: Es que vengo envalentonada del "hilo" de México vs Méjico! 
​


----------



## Whodunit

*   Happy Birthday, Funnydeal!!!   ​*


----------



## alc112

I love translating said:
			
		

> Congratulations Funnydeal!
> 
> And may the joy of this day be with you for the rest of the year
> 
> What? I'm only number 5 and there's no more chocolate cake? Alc! OK, I'll have some vainilla, I'll bet it's delicious too.
> 
> 
> 
> ILT


 
May i send to you the I? 
I prefer dulce de leche


----------



## ILT

Alc, since I was writing in English I spelled it in English, vanilla.  I swear that whenever I write in Spanish I write vainilla.

About dulce de leche, I have some, but won't offer it because I call it something different, and I don't want to offend anyone


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños funnydeal!!! espero que hayas pasado un hermoso día, junto a tus seres más queridos. Espero que todos tus sueños se cumplan  

PD: Che, estoy llegando tarde a todos lo festejos, ya me cansé de lavar platos


----------



## garryknight

Happy Birthday, Funnydeal. And many happy returns.


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.

ALUNDRA.


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Funnydeal...


----------



## lauranazario

Mis mejores deseos para que el año que acabas de estrenar ¡sea uno de los más interesantes en tu vida! 

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

Muchísimas gracias a todos.

Fue un lindo día,  y esperemos como lo desea Laura que sea un año interesante. 

Saludos


    


PS (Me ha hecho mucha gracia la referecia de México y Méjico    )


----------



## DDT

Toc toc...is the party still going on? I'm alwasy late, these days!!!   

Happy Birthday, Funnydeal!

DDT


----------



## belén

Happy birthday!! Sorry I am late as well, I hope there is some cake left 

Que se cumplan todos tus sueños este año.

Belén


----------



## funnydeal

To be honest we run out of cake,  but  what about if we organize another cholocate .... sorry ...  another party ?

Thanks all


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hello! As I am ALWAYS late for birthdays and congratulations (this is falling into an ugly habit), I'd rather wish you a HAPPY YEAR! 

Best wishes.

(Saludos, felicidades y que sigas deleitándonos con tu presencia en los foros).


----------



## funnydeal

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hello! As I am ALWAYS late for birthdays and congratulations (this is falling into an ugly habit), I'd rather wish you a HAPPY YEAR!
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> (Saludos, felicidades y que sigas deleitándonos con tu presencia en los foros).




Thank you for your best wishes


----------



## suzzzenn

Happy (Late) Birthday!! Have a wonderful year!
Abrazos, 
Susan


----------



## cuchuflete

Better late than never?

May the entire year be full of joy and learning.  Felicidades Funny!

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.

Alundra.


----------



## el_novato

Hola funnydeal !!!

Al grito de nunca es tarde cuando la voluntad es buena:

Felicidades !!!


----------



## lsp

Maybe I am just VERY early for next year?? 
Happy Birthdays Always (just in case)!


----------

